# APEX



## tomterrific (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi, 

I have just got a load of the new APEX "Test 350" 10ml vials, I have used their Tren before with good results, anyone tried the Test????


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry bro, never heard of them.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

IVE SEEN AN APEX DVD PLAYER BUT OTHER THAN THAT IVE NEVER HEARD OF THEM SORRY BRO


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-MYRICK+Jan 2 2004, 07:43 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MYRICK @ Jan 2 2004, 07:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> IVE SEEN AN APEX DVD PLAYER BUT OTHER THAN THAT IVE NEVER HEARD OF THEM SORRY BRO [/b][/quote]
 LMAO


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

IM JUST A FUNNY GUY


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

hoe did i miss this thread?? damn myrick you smart ass!!


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 7, 2004)

tomterrific said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have just got a load of the new APEX "Test 350" 10ml vials, I have used their Tren before with good results, anyone tried the Test????



Post a pic up if you have one bro.


----------



## tee (Mar 8, 2004)

Apex? Thats the brand name of the supplements 24 Hour Fitness sells.


----------



## opex (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi tom,yes apex is a good brand from spain i believe.

There products are quite good compared to some ug labs i have encountered - the test 350 is supposed to be good stuff


----------



## heavy (Aug 18, 2004)

That test 350 has 6 different esters in it, wow. I have never used Apex before....but, they put lidocaine in it. It must be a painfull inject.


----------



## mr_anabolics (Oct 19, 2004)

i think apex one of the best ug labs products on the market.
one of my bodybuilders use their all test 350mg and trenbol 75 with impressif results.


----------



## deltmaster (Dec 17, 2004)

alot of guys here I know have used it, but as said some of it is painfull to shoot ( so I have heard)


----------

